# Pyra showdown: Drew Brads vs. Odder (15th May 3PM UTC)



## Carrot (May 14, 2013)

Hey guys!

Drew Brads has challenged me to do a pyraminx showdown with him to see who is the best! Feel free to watch it on http://twisttheweb.com/ !  (if you don't know when 3PM UTC is... http://odderen.dk/ )

Some background informations:
*Odder*
Officially:
-single: 1.36 WR
-average: 2.96 WR

At home:
-avg5: 2.11 UWR
-avg12: 2.22 UWR
-avg100: 2.82 UWR

On Youtube:
-avg12: 2.97

*Drew Brads*
Officially (hasn't competed for ½ a year):
-single: 2.33
-average: 3.89

At home (using stackmat timer):
-avg5: 2.16
-avg12: 2.57
-avg100: 2.82 UWR

On Youtube:
-avg12: 2.72 UWR


See ya at TTW!


----------



## Olenik (May 14, 2013)

I'm on a plane then, dammit!


----------



## Mikel (May 14, 2013)

Sounds awesome! Good luck to Odder and Drew!


----------



## Skullush (May 14, 2013)

How do you know who wins? Avg12? 50?


----------



## XTowncuber (May 14, 2013)

Average of however many we feel like. I'd say at least 50.


----------



## Carrot (May 14, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Average of however many we feel like. I'd say at least 50.



more like over 100


----------



## kinch2002 (May 14, 2013)

Video showdown please!


----------



## Divineskulls (May 14, 2013)

Odder said:


> more like over 100



OVER 9000!!!

Good luck to both of you, I wish I didn't have to miss it. D:

Edit: I'm a moron, and I can't tell time... I'll be able to watch some of it.


----------



## googlebleh (May 15, 2013)

This is so awesome. Too bad I will be asleep when it's happening 
Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 15, 2013)

i this is going to start while im in science  . i hope this goes on for a long time because if im lucky, i'll be able to watch the end of it in careers class (its really a pointless class). 

good luck to both of you.


----------



## uniacto (May 15, 2013)

that's like... at 11 pm for me... :/ nuuuuuu


----------



## stevecho816 (May 15, 2013)

I am going to be asleep  Good luck to both of you


----------



## XTowncuber (May 15, 2013)

Only so much time when odder and I are both awake.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 15, 2013)

anyone going to record it?
That's literally like 6am and I'll be on my way to school/at school


----------



## XTowncuber (May 15, 2013)

The countdown is wrong... it has me competing at 5 in the morning. Nice try Odder.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 15, 2013)

Hmm. It would be cool to see other world class cubers do this for other events. Maybe me and Cameron will have to give it a go for 2x2.


----------



## Username (May 15, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hmm. It would be cool to see other world class cubers do this for other events. Maybe me and Cameron will have to give it a go for 2x2.



I was just gonna say that

Faz vs Valk on 3x3? I would watch that. Maybe there should be a tournament with all the events


----------



## Mikel (May 15, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hmm. It would be cool to see other world class cubers do this for other events. Maybe me and Cameron will have to give it a go for 2x2.



If you did it on TTW, wouldn't you have to use the Spacebar? That would be icky.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 15, 2013)

Mikel said:


> If you did it on TTW, wouldn't you have to use the Spacebar? That would be icky.



Hmm....that's true...I'm sure we could figure out some other alternative if we really wanted to do it.


----------



## Iggy (May 15, 2013)

Yay I'll be able to witness this. I just can't miss it.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 15, 2013)

fazrulz1 / 5BLD/ mvcuber112 for 3x3?


----------



## Carrot (May 15, 2013)

Okay, my countdown was a bit wrong (javascript doesn't use UTC times on default O___O) Should be fixed 

1½ hour left!


----------



## emolover (May 15, 2013)

Are you guys going to be recording it? It would be cool to see the showdown solve by solve.


----------



## Carrot (May 15, 2013)

starting in 5 minutes  http://twisttheweb.com/


----------



## Username (May 15, 2013)

Odder said:


> starting in 5 minutes  http://twisttheweb.com/



Please, both turn your cameras on.


----------



## XTowncuber (May 15, 2013)

we aren't filming.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 15, 2013)

you're in a private game, how can we "watch"?


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 15, 2013)

I just randomly joined with 30 seconds left


----------



## Username (May 15, 2013)

Brúnó Bereczki has joined


----------



## Iggy (May 15, 2013)

Congrats for winning, Odder!  Good job to Drew as well!


----------



## etshy (May 15, 2013)

Odder 2.83 , XTowncuber 2.93 (av100) 
Good job Odder and XTowncuber


----------



## Username (May 15, 2013)

TTW overall is actually a mean of all the solves, so it's mo100


----------



## A Leman (May 15, 2013)

Twas very impressive. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Carrot (May 15, 2013)

Total Winner: *Odder* (2.83 avg100)

Some stats:

Single:
*0.92 for Odder*
1.59 for Drew Brads

avg5:
*1.90 for Drew Brads*
2.12 for Odder

avg12:
*2.35 for Drew Brads*
2.41 for Odder

avg100:
*2.83 for Odder*
2.93 for Drew Brads


Thank you to everyone who joined in to watch


----------



## Username (May 15, 2013)

Odder said:


> Total Winner: *Odder* (2.83 avg100)
> 
> Some stats:
> 
> ...



Wow Nice! but it's Mo100


----------



## stoic (May 15, 2013)

Woah. Both Ao100 sub-WR for Ao5? 
Great job guys


----------



## XTowncuber (May 15, 2013)

That was way awesome. I kind of failed, but that's okay cause I got 1.90 Ao5 and 2.35 Ao12. My graph looked horrible lol.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 15, 2013)

Username said:


> Wow Nice! but it's Mo100



Once you get to 100 solves that are that close together, its going to make very very little difference.



Spoiler: Chat logs - WARNING: LARGE



Username: Are your cameras turned on?
[ben1996123 joined the game]
[MaeLSTRoM is kibitzing]
[ben1996123 is kibitzing]
[Cm_Hu joined the game]
[etshy joined the game]
[monkey85 joined the game]
XTowncuber: bad scramble
ben1996123: pyraminx is stupid
[brunito joined the game]
[monkey85 is kibitzing]
XTowncuber: then leave 
Odder: I feel sorry for the fly that just flew into my pyra during that solve 
Username: xD
andersb: xd
andersb: xD
[Benje joined the game]
peeling: lol
[zaki joined the game]
[mati1242 joined the game]
XTowncuber: missed the spacebar 
andersb: Is fly a good lube?
Username: lol
peeling: I heard spider is better
[Mikel joined the game]
Odder: sad :/
andersb: Oh, gotta try that
Username: I like cockroach most
[Mikel is kibitzing]
[Maxel joined the game]
Odder: kibitz guyz
Username: but I haven't tried any other lubes than that
[Darthriahuz1 joined the game]
Username: please everybody kibitz!
[zaki is kibitzing]
andersb: It destroys ur cube
peeling: wow
peeling: 0.01
[Zippo joined the game]
raulou92: 0.01 jajajajaja
[Darthriahuz1 is kibitzing]
andersb: Dont use it
XTowncuber: AAUUGH NOOO
[Zippo is kibitzing]
MaeLSTRoM: guys, kibitz if you're not odder or Xtown
Odder: **** :3
Odder: wjhat!?`!`! _D
XTowncuber: +1
[MrRubiksUFO joined the game]
yoinneroid: lol
[bacyril joined the game]
[Cm_Hu is kibitzing]
Maxel: 
[MrRubiksUFO is kibitzing]
Username: please everybody kibitz if you arent Odder or XTown
[bacyril is kibitzing]
MaeLSTRoM: I feel sorry for luis
peeling: there be a lot of people in here :3
XTowncuber: I won!
yoinneroid: never seen such a large room
XTowncuber: finally
peeling: lol
[Maxel is kibitzing]
MaeLSTRoM: heh
Odder: damn 
[Benje is kibitzing]
peeling: 0.38 the difference
MaeLSTRoM: hopefully we won't break anything :|
andersb: Yeah
Odder: I asked Luis about the max limit, we should be safe 
[mati1242 is kibitzing]
peeling: what is the limit?
[SoerenBak joined the game]
Odder: he said it should handle over 100 people
andersb: exactly my question
andersb: Oh nice
[raulou92 joined the game]
[raulou92 joined the game]
XTowncuber: 2 is in a row
[raulou92 left the game]
[convinsa joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: Ao5 goes to Ztown
MaeLSTRoM: *X
MaeLSTRoM: ****
[convinsa is kibitzing]
Odder: ahhh turned L instead of L' midturn 
[brunito joined the game]
[brunito joined the game]
[sneaklyfox joined the game]
[Wassili joined the game]
[raulou92 joined the game]
Username: if you aren't odder or XTown, please kibitz!
Odder: Thanks Username 
[juanda joined the game]
peeling: so how are we deciding the winner? most average of 5 wins or avg of 50/100?
[raulou92 is kibitzing]
[Wassili is kibitzing]
Odder: overall average 
[juanda is kibitzing]
[frotti92 joined the game]
Odder: I guess 100 solves
[frotti92 left the game]
XTowncuber: 2.16 Ao5!
MaeLSTRoM: the displayed average is only the 5 yeah?
[frotti92 joined the game]
Odder: **** 
ben1996123: it will display avg12 too
yoinneroid: 12 soon
[frotti92 is kibitzing]
XTowncuber: lol
XTowncuber: 1.90 Ao5
Odder: lol xD
MaeLSTRoM: wow
frotti92: Hej odder min skat<3
Username: 
andersb: nice time!
peeling: wow nice ao5
[NikoRonkainen joined the game]
Odder: that's indeed very fast O___O
ben1996123: is that uwr?
Iggy: wow
[Cm_Hu joined the game]
XTowncuber: no
yoinneroid: wut
[Cm_Hu joined the game]
Username: lol more people
Odder: no
[NikoRonkainen is kibitzing]
Username: 
Maxel: wew
SoerenBak: Any rules for turning tips?
[Cm_Hu left the game]
Odder: 1.88 is keyboard UWR
MrRubiksUFO: sub 1 
Odder: I think
yoinneroid: sub 1
MaeLSTRoM: aha odder pwn
Iggy: what
peeling: ouch
ben1996123: wol pyrasingle is like 2x2 single
Darthriahuz1: What sub 1
peeling: ikr
Darthriahuz1: imposibru
ben1996123: best event ever .!
SoerenBak: I accidently stopped the time while solving...
FinnGamer: what was the scramble?
sneaklyfox: what's kibitzing?
Odder: 2.41 avg12 against 2,89 avg12 
[FelipeCruz joined the game]
andersb: Onlu Odee
Darthriahuz1: it means afk
Username: Kibitzing = not solving
yoinneroid: being idle
XTowncuber: bad bad bad
[SoerenBak is kibitzing]
sneaklyfox: thx
[SoerenBak is playing]
[sneaklyfox is kibitzing]
Aleman: very cool.
Username: brunito, don't solve
[Aleman left the game]
yoinneroid: lol
MaeLSTRoM: odder is prosistent
[FelipeCruz is kibitzing]
Darthriahuz1: burrito
[cubenovice joined the game]
Username: 
FelipeCruz: Nice!!
peeling: he came 2nd in that round 
Wassili: people solving...
yoinneroid: here goes another random solver
peeling: >.<
frotti92: Hej alle danskere der hepper på odder!
Darthriahuz1: yeah
Mikel: brunito is gonna win lol
andersb: I think that is bruno though
MaeLSTRoM: guys, don't solve unless you're odder or XTown, it slows it down for them becuase they have to wait
Username: it is Bruno
Darthriahuz1: just happens to spoil the event
ben1996123: they dont have to wait
brunito: thans es im bruno
[strzala joined the game]
Odder: '**** :3
XTowncuber: missed the spacebar again
Username: Brunito = Brúnó Bereczki
[mati1242 left the game]
Darthriahuz1: oh dat guy
Darthriahuz1: but who's soeren
[ryanj92 joined the game]
Username: no idea
Wassili: randy
ben1996123: soeren?
ben1996123: soarin?
[ryanj92 is kibitzing]
ben1996123: qt
Username: SoerenBak please kibitz
peeling: three way race
[strzala left the game]
Darthriahuz1: kibitz pls
[SoerenBak is kibitzing]
SoerenBak: Why?
[etshy is kibitzing]
Mikel: Do you guys use SS pyraminxs?
[skm joined the game]
[zaki left the game]
XTowncuber: yes
Username: it says sub 3
Odder: Yes 
SoerenBak: Yes
Odder: both modded 
[skm is kibitzing]
SoerenBak: Mine is onmodded
SoerenBak: Unmodded*
Wassili: cool story
cubenovice: soerenbak: we don't care about yours 
XTowncuber: now we're talking!
peeling: ahahaha
Username: cool story Soerenbak
cubenovice: this is between odder and Xtown
Odder: WHAT!?!? 
Odder: 2.44 avg12! 
[SoerenBak left the game]
[cuber8208 joined the game]
cubenovice: lo soeren
Wassili: hehe he left
[cuber8208 is kibitzing]
yoinneroid: lol .01
[zaki joined the game]
peeling: lmao 0.01 revenge
XTowncuber: I seem to be frozen
[anantha joined the game]
Wassili: whats the uwr avg12?
[cubenovice left the game]
[MagnusGP joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: 2.22
Odder: I'll skip it then 
[PARHAM joined the game]
Wassili: merci
Odder: better?
[zaki is kibitzing]
[zaki is playing]
XTowncuber: yes
[zaki is kibitzing]
ben1996123: NOOB DNF AVG
[anantha is kibitzing]
Mikel: lolben
cuber8208: lolben
[Cm_Hu joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: lolben
Username: lolben
ben1996123: me two
yoinneroid: lolben
peeling: I make it about thirty people here
[Cm_Hu is kibitzing]
Odder: Please kibitz 
[PARHAM is kibitzing]
Darthriahuz1: who's parham
[anantha left the game]
Username: idk
[collins joined the game]
Username: Bruno won 
peeling: Please kibitz
MaeLSTRoM: lol
brunito: 
convinsa: Bruno is good too 
ben1996123: everyjuan kibitz pree
ben1996123: everyjuan kibitz pree
ben1996123: everyjuan kibitz pree
ben1996123: everyjuan kibitz pree
Odder: damn xD
ben1996123: everyjuan kibitz pree
ben1996123: everyjuan kibitz pree
ben1996123: everyjuan kibitz pree
ben1996123: everyjuan kibitz pre
Odder: ben, dafuq xD
ben1996123: fgginel
XTowncuber: this is awesome.
peeling: *kabatz
Username: There aren't any Juan's here i think
XTowncuber: I don't even care if I win
[sudarshan97 joined the game]
ben1996123: feyn
ben1996123: everypony kibitz pree*
[collins left the game]
[sudarshan97 left the game]
peeling: anyone else idly solving a 3x3 atm?
[PARHAM left the game]
Username: nope
MaeLSTRoM: sq1 here
Username: 2x2 
[Jakube left the game]
Odder: What's your overall avg Drew?
andersb: yes
Divineskulls: Mega, lol
[MrRubiksUFO left the game]
FelipeCruz: i need to go... nice solves guys. bye
Username: Megalol xD
[MrRubiksUFO joined the game]
XTowncuber: 2.87 overall
MaeLSTRoM: ohai nick
[FelipeCruz left the game]
[MrRubiksUFO is kibitzing]
MaeLSTRoM: maybe we should do one of these sometime :b
[Zoe joined the game]
XTowncuber: fail
Benje: brunito: I hope you win. 
[TheChriskage joined the game]
[TheChriskage is kibitzing]
[akashrupela joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: Xtown is winning again
Odder: 2.57 overall :3
[akashrupela left the game]
peeling: any way to see the overall?
[akashrupela joined the game]
XTowncuber: 2.83 now
[MrRubiksUFO left the game]
MaeLSTRoM: well odder, then you're starting to suck XD
[akashrupela is kibitzing]
[samchoochiu joined the game]
MagnusGP: Odder always sucks.. 
[MrRubiksUFO joined the game]
[MrRubiksUFO is kibitzing]
[KCuber joined the game]
[MagnusGP left the game]
[KCuber is kibitzing]
brunito: by the way i have to go  sory guys
XTowncuber: bye
ben1996123: yae
Iggy: bye
Odder: Kibitz 
zaki: bye
XTowncuber: please kibitz guys
[brunito left the game]
Odder: did Drew just beat me by a second 
Odder: twice xD
Username: yes
MaeLSTRoM: lll
XTowncuber: 2.75 now
ben1996123: nub
[monkey85 left the game]
[etshy left the game]
Odder: 2.57
[TheChriskage left the game]
etshy: the winner is by overall average , right ?
Odder: yes
andersb: ye
Username: samchoochiu don't solve! kibitz!
[samchoochiu left the game]
XTowncuber: 2.70
[Mikel left the game]
[Zippo left the game]
[Username left the game]
Odder: 2.35 avg12!!! 
Odder: for Drew 
akashrupela: UWR?
[ybs1230 joined the game]
ryanj92: nope
XTowncuber: no.
[Giulio joined the game]
frotti92: Someone from Cyoubx friend's here?
andersb: yes
Odder: Drew what is your best avg12 so far?
XTowncuber: We can't get UWRs because we are using spacebar
XTowncuber: 2.35
[ybs1230 joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: ohi ryan, how's it going
[Giulio left the game]
[bacyril left the game]
[ybs1230 left the game]
[Giulio joined the game]
XTowncuber: fail
[Giulio is kibitzing]
[Gregor joined the game]
[Gregor is kibitzing]
ryanj92: passively revising :b you?
[Sajwo joined the game]
[KamilFiedoruk joined the game]
[Sajwo is kibitzing]
Odder: damn damn damn 
MaeLSTRoM: heh, sq1 and 2112 
[ybs1230 joined the game]
KamilFiedoruk: ttw record ?
ryanj92: haha yeah, saw the picture ^^
KamilFiedoruk: 32 persons XD
Sajwo: holy ****
[KamilFiedoruk is kibitzing]
[Zoe is kibitzing]
[Thenio joined the game]
[Zoe is playing]
[Zoe is kibitzing]
[Zippo left the game]
[raulou92 left the game]
[Giulio is playing]
[Giulio is kibitzing]
[Zippo joined the game]
andersb: Please kibitz
[juanda left the game]
[Thenio is kibitzing]
XTowncuber: I won that one 
Odder: 'I think I missed a nice soloution 
[Zippo is kibitzing]
XTowncuber: 1-flip
[CuberPanda joined the game]
[Giulio left the game]
[meow joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: yeah, I've been meaning to get this for ages and it was time to buy my album of the month, so I went for it. It was <£5 aswell which helped me make that choice 
Sajwo: xtowncuber when you've next competition
ryanj92: 
[ben1996123 left the game]
MaeLSTRoM: The other songs on it are actually better than I expected as well
[drzuby joined the game]
[ben1996123 joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: which is cool
[meow left the game]
[ben1996123 is kibitzing]
[CuberPanda is kibitzing]
[drzuby is kibitzing]
[NikoRonkainen left the game]
[Maxel left the game]
XTowncuber: what's your overall now?
[juanda left the game]
Odder: 'let's save the overall avg for 3 solves (then we are midway)
[MrRubiksUFO joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: dammit so many parities :<
MaeLSTRoM: yeah
MaeLSTRoM: break every 20 or so for global averages
[MrRubiksUFO is kibitzing]
XTowncuber: bad scramble.
[FinnGamer left the game]
[sneaklyfox left the game]
Sajwo: xtowncuber when you have next competition?
XTowncuber: June 15
FinnGamer: woot I didn'T leave
FinnGamer: must be a bug
andersb: Shouldnt you do 51 since XTown had a timer fail?
Odder: true, I'll let him do one on his own after I have done 50 
andersb: alright
MaeLSTRoM: nowait
MaeLSTRoM: you skipped one as wel?
[Rezos joined the game]
[samchoochiu joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: ah ok
MaeLSTRoM: nope
convinsa: where did Bruno go?
[Rezos is kibitzing]
MaeLSTRoM: who knows
Odder: that scramble was soo easy 
XTowncuber: did I miss something?
[tschakopeta joined the game]
XTowncuber: mine was really hard.
ben1996123: kibitz pree
ben1996123: kibitz pree
ben1996123: kibitz pree
ben1996123: kibitz pree
[skm left the game]
[tschakopeta is kibitzing]
[Zyrb joined the game]
XTowncuber: my turn 
[kamar007 joined the game]
[kamar007 is kibitzing]
Odder: how many people is even in this room :O
[Zyrb is kibitzing]
Gregor: post the total avg
Gregor: bytch
XTowncuber: doh!
[convinsa left the game]
[convinsa joined the game]
[samchoochiu left the game]
MaeLSTRoM: ok half way point
Odder: Midway results! 
XTowncuber: that was easy!
XTowncuber: 2.74
tschakopeta: I average 5-6 secs
MaeLSTRoM: gentelmen, post your averages
Odder: 2.56
Odder: 
Odder: 2.12 best avg5
tschakopeta: somebody give me tips 
Odder: 2.41 best avg12
MaeLSTRoM: Odder takes it at the halfway mark
[kamar007 left the game]
[Wassili left the game]
MaeLSTRoM: continue
MaeLSTRoM: 
Gregor: woopwoop go denmark
[Kuba joined the game]
Iggy: nice Odder
[Odder is kibitzing]
[Odder is playing]
Kuba: hi
Benje: Odder: 34 people
[cuber8208 left the game]
Odder: nice 
[Cm_Hu left the game]
Odder: people kibitz! 
XTowncuber: I have Ao5 Ao12 though.
[yoinneroid left the game]
[convinsa is kibitzing]
[akashrupela left the game]
etshy: kibitz plz guys
[Giulio joined the game]
monkey85: go kuba!
MaeLSTRoM: Kuba kibitz or get out. choose wisely
NikoRonkainen: Who the hell is Kuba?
Kuba: me
[Darthriahuz1 left the game]
peeling: who is kuba?
CuberPanda: kuba?
monkey85: its... kuba!!
Odder: Polish pyra guy I suppose xD
ben1996123: kibitz
Kuba: loool
Kuba: i dont cheating xd
Benje: a nub that isn't kibitzing
convinsa: he is fast.
peeling: wca?
ben1996123: faget
peeling: is he real? 0.o
KamilFiedoruk: yes
monkey85: no thats you ben
Sajwo: just click on his nick you morons
Kuba: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012WOLN01
Gregor: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012WOLN01
ben1996123: no your a faget
XTowncuber: Don't start failing now
KamilFiedoruk: hahaha
peeling: ninjas
Odder: Ohh I have single  0.92
ben1996123: sub1 official pree
Iggy: kibitz pls
MaeLSTRoM: even if he is real, I came here to watch odder Vs Xtown :b
peeling: 13th in the world for avg, 59th for single
MaeLSTRoM: also, ybs kibitz pls
Odder: dafuq ben, I do 1 sub 1 every 1-3 thousand solves 
peeling: there's been two in this showdown iirc
[Divineskulls left the game]
[wojtekjurga joined the game]
[wojtekjurga is kibitzing]
XTowncuber: 3.2 Ao12 
[padix joined the game]
Odder: dafuq 
ben1996123: jar just do 200-600 official rounds of pyraminx and get sub1 wr
[padix is kibitzing]
XTowncuber: I won xD
[arcio1 joined the game]
Odder: I'm still at 2.69 avg12 :O
[arcio1 is kibitzing]
Odder: Kuba, please kibitz
[Divineskulls left the game]
[Zoe left the game]
[cuber8208 left the game]
[Darthriahuz1 left the game]
[Giulio left the game]
[parsa joined the game]
[wojtekjurga left the game]
[Odder left the game]
NikoRonkainen: GTFO Kuba
[Odder joined the game]
Wassili: wut
peeling: ?
Benje: Kuba, this is a private match.
CuberPanda: Odder left. wut
Odder: hit backspace xd
Kuba: ok
Odder: instead of enter xD
[Kuba is kibitzing]
[parsa left the game]
Benje: odder: pro
Gregor: good kuba
peeling: ybs is annoying me
Gregor: good guy kuba
Gregor: go kuba go
andersb: ybs, kibitz?
peeling: odder looks more consistent atm
Odder: U' L' B' L U' B R B L R l' b'
[CuberPanda left the game]
[kinch2002 joined the game]
andersb: lol
Odder: scramble for solve 2.61
Odder: solve 68 I meant xD
MaeLSTRoM: kinch kibitz pls
Odder: I make no sense 
[Kuba left the game]
[kinch2002 is kibitzing]
[Kuba joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: ty
[amostay2004 joined the game]
[padix left the game]
peeling: I love how some of these average would be top 15 for single 
[Kuba is kibitzing]
[KCuber left the game]
tschakopeta: 1:41.87 5x5 PB 
yoinneroid: lol negative 10
[arcio1 left the game]
raulou92: a quien chucha le importa?
[Benje left the game]
[zaki left the game]
Odder: 0.05
[Giulio joined the game]
zaki: lol
Odder: messed up 
XTowncuber: me too
[drzuby left the game]
Odder: *high five!*
[KamilFiedoruk left the game]
XTowncuber: slow tips
Odder: I'm ruining my overall average now
XTowncuber: please kibitz guys
[Giulio is kibitzing]
Odder: Hey Amos! 
Odder: Long time no see
Odder: tie on currect avg12
Iggy: oh hi Amos
XTowncuber: my graph looks ridiculous.
[frotti92 left the game]
Odder: I bet it looks worse than my graph! 
[tschakopeta left the game]
[Sajwo left the game]
Odder: 34 solves left! 
[arcio1 joined the game]
[arcio1 is kibitzing]
Maxel: 
[kinch2002 left the game]
[arcio1 left the game]
[Benje joined the game]
[Benje left the game]
andersb: kibitz guys...
XTowncuber: so many fails :/
[Benje joined the game]
[Benje is kibitzing]
Odder: It's the first time I'm almost getting my ass kicked while doing good 
XTowncuber: lol
XTowncuber: 30 more
[ybs1230 left the game]
[Thenio left the game]
[Zippo left the game]
Odder: 31 
[flee135 joined the game]
peeling: overall averages atm?
Odder: we are one solve down each
Odder: current is 2.66
[flee135 is kibitzing]
XTowncuber: 2.86 
[DarthVirum joined the game]
[Pro94 joined the game]
peeling: gonna need to make up 6 seconds
[Pro94 is kibitzing]
[ryanj92 left the game]
[Zyrb left the game]
[amostay2004 joined the game]
[Jonathan joined the game]
Gregor: halla jonathan
XTowncuber: I hate your stupid WO method
Gregor: hva skjeeeeeer?
[aashritspidey joined the game]
Odder: why? 
[Zyrb joined the game]
[Zyrb is kibitzing]
[MrRubiksUFO left the game]
[aashritspidey left the game]
[Mike joined the game]
XTowncuber: timer wouldn't stop
Odder: :/
[Zyrb left the game]
Odder: but WO is genius! 
XTowncuber: was a mid 3 anyway.
[Mike is kibitzing]
[aashritspidey joined the game]
Odder: it makes people think it's fast, but in fact it's just my way of slowing everyone else down! 
Mike: who's winning who's winning
MaeLSTRoM: odder
Wassili: Odder: where can I find all the WO center flipping algs?
XTowncuber: by a lot
flee135: Drew, I noticed you're coming to worlds?
Mike: felix, you should be in this
Odder: Drew is going to worlds
[aashritspidey is kibitzing]
[XTowncuber left the game]
flee135: I'm probably barely sub-5 now haha
[Maxel is playing]
[XTowncuber joined the game]
Odder: Drew, you skipped me! 
[Acohen527 joined the game]
flee135: well, maybe around 4
[Username joined the game]
Mike: i meant you should if you practiced, lol
[monkey85 left the game]
[Maxel is kibitzing]
[Username is kibitzing]
[Rezos left the game]
XTowncuber: sorry lol
Username: Current overall avg?
XTowncuber: 2.89 
Odder: 2.69
Odder: :/
Odder: Drew, don't solve the next one 
XTowncuber: stupid timer fail again!!!
Odder: nice! 
Odder: perfect 
Odder: oh 
[Jakube joined the game]
Odder: don't solve this 
[Benje left the game]
andersb: xDD
[Jakube left the game]
[skm left the game]
[Rezos left the game]
[Username left the game]
Odder: ****! :O
ben1996123: y u so nub
ben1996123: my official single is more than a second faster than that
XTowncuber: lol
Odder: 'I'm at 3.4 avg12 O___O
MaeLSTRoM: yes
MaeLSTRoM: you suck
[Acohen527 is kibitzing]
Mike: get your **** together odder
[Iggy left the game]
MaeLSTRoM: :O
[Maxel is playing]
andersb: but you have a dnf..
XTowncuber: stupid pop
Odder: did... you... seriously just pop a shengshou!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? :O
peeling: DNF, same time as me and I've never entered pyra 
XTowncuber: yes
[Iggy joined the game]
[Maxel is kibitzing]
ben1996123: wol
Odder: how... the heck is that even possible 
ben1996123: i cant even disassemble my shengshou if i try to
[convinsa left the game]
[Kuba left the game]
[JSChae joined the game]
[Iggy is kibitzing]
Odder: ben, I need a screwdriver 
[JSChae joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: same
XTowncuber: My ss is really loose
Odder: mine is kind of tight 
[Acohen527 left the game]
Mike: that's what she said
XTowncuber: i've only popped it like 5 times though
Odder: Mike your mum?
[JSChae left the game]
XTowncuber: I'm failing soooo hard
[Arvind joined the game]
[danio joined the game]
[danio is kibitzing]
[Giulio left the game]
XTowncuber: overall is now 2.96 
[Aleman joined the game]
Odder: still sub 3 
flee135: wut
flee135: what was that scramble?
Odder: don't you know that case Drew? 
[Aleman is kibitzing]
XTowncuber: ran out of inspection
Odder: R' L R B R' B' L' R L' U u' r' b'
[Arvind is kibitzing]
[JSChae joined the game]
[kunparekh18 joined the game]
Mike: odder = minx god
[samchoochiu joined the game]
flee135: I...don't see it
flee135: haha
[kunparekh18 left the game]
ben1996123: 5.24 on that scramble Lol !
Odder: inspected wrong O___O
Odder: got 0.75 with a 2-flip >.<
[DarthVirum joined the game]
peeling: 1 hour
[kunparekh18 joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: lol, 1.35 on that scramble XD
MaeLSTRoM: cool case :
[kunparekh18 left the game]
[ayushk1 joined the game]
[kunparekh18 joined the game]
Maxel: 10
MaeLSTRoM: nope 11
MaeLSTRoM: no
MaeLSTRoM: 12
MaeLSTRoM: they've missed 2 each
[ayushk1 left the game]
XTowncuber: nevermind, WO isn't that bad
MaeLSTRoM: lol
[ayushk1 joined the game]
Maxel: oohh
peeling: odder still lead I think
peeling: *leads
[kunparekh18 is kibitzing]
Odder: WO is very varying in it's quality ;D
ben1996123: chrïs whats you're megapbsingle
MaeLSTRoM: faster than yours @b
[Robert joined the game]
[alejo921017 joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: 47.41
ben1996123: omg rly !
ben1996123: ok
XTowncuber: nooo
[alejo921017 left the game]
Odder: impressive  I solved the top wrong 
MaeLSTRoM: I assume youre getting good at sim and not real minx ;b
ben1996123: jar
kunparekh18: All the best both of you!
Odder: Chris, I got 46.96 avg5 today 
ben1996123: i got a 58 single a few days ago
MaeLSTRoM: heh
[Giulio joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: nb
MaeLSTRoM: odder cool
Aleman: the .01
MaeLSTRoM: I need to improve F2L like loads
Iggy: nice sub WR
MaeLSTRoM: its like 20s+ in every solve and I average like 52 now >_>
MaeLSTRoM: I mean, *** >_>
ben1996123: wol
[danio left the game]
[drzuby joined the game]
Gregor: what LL are you guys using?
ben1996123: my star+f2l is like half of my whole solve :/
Gregor: comms for CPLL?
[kunparekh18 left the game]
[drzuby left the game]
[drzuby joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: lol no
[Maxel left the game]
[matrix joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: PLL ftfw
Odder: **** xD I forgot where the spacebar was xD
Gregor: Im too lazy in learning algs
ben1996123: 1:02 single yesterday with 35 star+f2l Lol !
XTowncuber: lol
peeling: yay xtown
[drzuby is kibitzing]
[matrix left the game]
Gregor: I use only algs from 3x3 and avg 1:12ish
Odder: I should have filmed that xd
MaeLSTRoM: yeah but S2L is much easier for you cos sim, so less faces
[drzuby left the game]
Odder: seriously, sometimes I forget how to stop timers xD
MaeLSTRoM: ah not bad
Robert: ben1996123: irl?
[Rocket joined the game]
MaeLSTRoM: sim ofc
ben1996123: sim
[ayushk1 is kibitzing]
raulou92: PICO PAL QUE LEE <3
[Rocket is kibitzing]
MaeLSTRoM: 7 left
Rocket: HI
ben1996123: realsingle pb is like 1:20 or 1:21 lol
ben1996123: sim is 58.78 ithink
Robert: apparently amos will be born in 10 years
yoinneroid: haha
Iggy: lol
Aleman: oh that's cool
Odder: 7 left!
[JSChae joined the game]
[JSChae joined the game]
ayushk1: sim helps in real solving in any way?
ben1996123: werr
ben1996123: dno
ben1996123: a bit
MaeLSTRoM: if it did, I would be worried. It probably dones't
MaeLSTRoM: like
MaeLSTRoM: maybe lookahead
MaeLSTRoM: but its not turning practice at all
[Arvind left the game]
[JSChae left the game]
ben1996123: tis annoying though because like
ben1996123: i get a bad megasim solve and its like 1:20
Odder: 5 left! 
ben1996123: then i get a really good realsolve and its 1:25
MaeLSTRoM: gogogogo
XTowncuber: stupid timer!!!! that was a low 2
Odder: Drew is trying to make a comback! :O
MaeLSTRoM: come on guys
MaeLSTRoM:  gogogo
Gregor: ye, get finished
andersb: 3 more!
[Pro94 left the game]
andersb: *4
[amostay2004 left the game]
etshy: 4
DarthVirum: wow
XTowncuber: bad
Odder: 1-flip <3
[Jonathan left the game]
[Rocket left the game]
MaeLSTRoM: 3
Odder: 2 left 
Odder: I don't want to >.<
MaeLSTRoM: 2
MaeLSTRoM: 1
etshy: last one 
andersb: DAmdamdam
MaeLSTRoM: Gentlemen, post your Ao100s.
XTowncuber: 2.93
Odder: 2.83 avg100
andersb: GG
Odder: woah!!!! 
XTowncuber: by .1
[FinnGamer left the game]
MaeLSTRoM: AND THE WINNER IS ODDER!
Odder: I thought you were sub 2.9! 
andersb: And gratz odder!
Iggy: awesome!
ryanj92: not even UWR
etshy: Wow , by 0.01
Iggy: congrats Odder!
XTowncuber: 2.35 Ao12 1.90 Ao5
etshy: 0.1*
peeling: nicee
ben1996123: not even sub 2
Odder: **** I really thought you were going to get me bag
Odder: back*
peeling: gratz
Robert: OK, now that's over
XTowncuber: That was close
[aashritspidey left the game]
Odder: 0.92 single, 2.12 avg5, 2.41 avg12, 2.83 avg100
XTowncuber: Nice Odder!
Robert: everyone join my avg of 1000 magic room plz
MaeLSTRoM: lol
DarthVirum: real close
andersb: All do 3x3 now!!!
MaeLSTRoM: 0.01 off UWR
ben1996123: yay majic
MaeLSTRoM: later guys
ben1996123: dose anyone want to do 2x2
[andersb left the game]
XTowncuber: UWR is with stackmat though


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 15, 2013)

I enjoyed watching that and talking to others. This should be done more often for fast cubers


----------



## Coolster01 (May 15, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> I enjoyed watching that and talking to others. This should be done more often for fast cubers



AGREED! I hope I won't miss it next time, but we _need_ this to happen.


----------

